# kbit und KB?



## Gabi (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine *ganz* dumme Frage!
Mein ADSL Anbieter beschreibt eine Übertragungsrate
von bis zu 768 kbit/s. Nun habe ich bei diversen Downloads
nur so zwischen 50 u. 70 KB/s (wird ja angezeigt)!

Nun meine blöde Frage:
Ist *kbit/s* das selbe wie *KB/s*?
Ich komm ganz durcheinander ... *heul*

Gabi


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Dezember 2003)

8kbit/s = 1kb/s


----------



## Tim C. (15. Dezember 2003)

Bedingt durch die Tatsache, dass 8Bit = 1Byte sind 768kbit/s maximaler Downstream ein theoretisches Maximum von 96kb(yte)/s.

In der Praxis liegt man allerdings meist darunter.


----------



## Gabi (15. Dezember 2003)

vielen dank für eure antwort
man lernt nie aus!  

Gabi


----------



## Georg Melher (15. Dezember 2003)

Hier hast Du mal die Tabelle von ADSL-Support.de :


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Dezember 2003)

nix da:
8 Bit == ein lustiger Abend


----------



## Avariel (16. Dezember 2003)

Hilfe, spammender Admin


----------



## Ben Ben (16. Dezember 2003)

mit unisys wäre der abend lustiger...1byte == 9 bit (=


----------



## tuxracer (16. Dezember 2003)

@Ben Ben  


ich will Dir den Witz ja nicht versauen, aber ich versteh den Witz nich.

Ich will auch mitlachen


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *@Ben Ben
> 
> 
> ...



Unisys und GIF:
bei 8-Bit-Farbindizes sind die Kodes anfangs 9 Bit lang, ohne anfängliche und Spezialkodes stehen also noch 254 zur Verfügung. 

aus:
http://goethe.ira.uka.de/seminare/redundanz/vortrag10/


----------

